# Embrace being alone



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

This video is very thought provoking


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've seen it before. Have it on my favorites.

And yes, it _is _very inspiring!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Beautiful. I feel that way most of the time.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I have it on my favourites too! Can't remember how I came across it


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, embracing it rather than being frustrated/defeated is definitely huge.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow..that is how I've lived my life. I get dressed up and dance for my cat all the time :boogie
I'm actually more comfortable being alone.


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

i thought this video was made by normal people for normal people


----------



## ryanbrandy111 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very inspiring!!! I really can relate my feelings to this video. Thanks for sharing


----------

